# Texas Ebony for free



## Stick (Aug 23, 2007)

Anyone around the San Antonio area can score two 60-70 year old Texas Ebony trees for free. They will be bulldozed down for road expansion. You can PM me for details or if you're creative you may find it on a popular website. I don't remember if I'm allowed to post links here... every message board is different about that.


----------



## jraksdhs (Oct 19, 2008)

*flying high*

Im acually flying out to San Antonio tomorrow to visit some family. Maybe i should pack my saw and haul it home! You think its too big for a carry on? CRAP!!!


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

You can post the link Stick, if it is still active. I did a quick search and could not find it (assuming you meant c-list). Sounds like a cool deal for someone close.

Edit: I did have a closer look...man there is all kinds of free wood in that area, pecan trees-lumber-texas ebony...


----------



## Stick (Aug 23, 2007)

Daren said:


> You can post the link Stick, if it is still active. I did a quick search and could not find it (assuming you meant c-list). Sounds like a cool deal for someone close.
> 
> Edit: I did have a closer look...man there is all kinds of free wood in that area, pecan trees-lumber-texas ebony...


Cool... it's on Cragislist here: http://sanantonio.craigslist.org/zip/1380503031.html
It actually says Mission TX, but came up on my SA site. You are correct about the free wood here, they're giving it away. And if you're just looking for some firewood... San Antonio outlying areas are giving it away by the acres. I go once a year and get me a small mesquite tree for the BBQ that lasts me for the year. 
I'll bet that Ebony would be beautiful after kiln drying.....


----------

